# Toast on an Origo



## redduke748 (Dec 29, 2009)

So...being a dyed in the wool Brit, I do love a slice of toast in the morning with marmalade. 

I have an alcohol Origo 3000 on my boat, and I'm very happy with it, safer than propane, just as quick, and it doubles as a heater when it's a bit brisk down below. 

But. 

Anyone have any thoughts on whether it would be safe to use it to toast bread on, eg, with these little steel and gauze camping toasters you can get in most camping stores? (I'm thinking of the chemical side of things, eg, will it make me uke !)

Happy New Year!

Rob


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I had a little metal folding toaster that was made to use over a camp fire and that I bought at a camping supply store that had a roughly 1/4" spaced stainless steel screen and which worked well on my Origo. You might also try a RV (Caravan) supply place as well. 

Jeff


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

According to my galley chief  this is the best stove-top toaster, can do two slices at a time, without drying out the bread first.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I think burning alcohol just gives off water vapor as a byproduct, but it has been a long time since I took high school chemistry. 

P.S. - I prefer minced herring on crackers.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

We use a cheap camp stove toast maker too. the sell them in camping sections of stores like walmart. it gets rusty but works well and you can make 4 slices of toast










campmor.com has them for $3.99


----------



## redduke748 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies, folks, it was the chemical by product angle I was getting at, but it sounds like it's only water on an alcohol stove, so I'll give it a go. (If I'm seen wandering about with my pants on my head, you'll know why)

Happy New Year!

Rob


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

Rob,
I've tried a couple camp toasters, and haven't liked the results. I use my George Forman grill when I have available shore power. Toasts a couple pieces nicely -- but then the problem is finding some dark, bitter style Chivers or Marks and Sparks Ruby grapefruit to top it off!!!


----------

